
How we solved the problem of cross-domain web components, at PayPal - bluepnume
https://medium.com/@bluepnume/introducing-xcomponent-seamless-cross-domain-web-components-from-paypal-c0144f3e82bf#.7jql2u1e7
======
bluepnume
Part 1, if you're interested, on cross-domain messaging:
[https://medium.com/@bluepnume/introducing-post-robot-
smart-c...](https://medium.com/@bluepnume/introducing-post-robot-smart-cross-
domain-messaging-from-paypal-bebf27c8619e#.99t22l1ay)

